# Infinity Overture 3



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

thoughts on some Infinity Overture 3 towers?

$300? Should i go get em?

for some reason internet searches dont pull these up well but i did find this link

http://www.lightav.com/home/infinity/rsoverture.html


Infinity specs http://manuals.harman.com/INF/HOM/Owner's Manual/OVERTURE 3 om.pdf


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Don't know anything about 'em. But based on Infiinty's reputation, the looks of them and the specs, I would think they are worth $300 a pr.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

At $300 a pair, they should be well worth it (assuming they're in good shape and you're not going to be goin mad trying to find a matching center). Where are you getting them for that price?


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I found them on craigslist and already went to look at them, 3 blocks from my house.

I wish the 6 1/2" were not subs on those but o well....so basically they would be about the same as the JBL mains i have, that also have the matching center.

I dont need these at all but it seems like a good deal.


----------



## Mac11700 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jodean said:


> thoughts on some Infinity Overture 3 towers?
> 
> $300? Should i go get em?
> 
> for some reason internet searches dont pull these up well but i did find this link







The Overture 3's are definatly worth $300 a pair provided they are in good shape. I ran a pair of the Overture 1's for many years and recently sold a complete 5.1 system with them as the mains to my next door neighbor. The O-3's are sound very good in 2 channel but you still will need a sub for any serious HT usage.

Mac


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

hmm......i waited too long, they re gone now.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I remember when those came out. I think I was in middle school. I wanted some of those, along with some Acoustic Research AR1's. But obviously, I didn't have a job and my parents wouldn't buy them for me. 

Keep your eyes pealed, you may find another good deal.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

My Overture 3s have been in constant use for 17 years now, first in a home theater environment, and now anchoring a stereo-only living room system. I can't begin to describe the amount of sheer pleasure these speakers have given us. It would take much more than $300 for me to part with them. I'd buy them again in a heartbeat.


----------

